# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  HWK Release 22/08/2011

## jazouli89

Release Date: 22/08/2011 
The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   *Since this is a minor update release, there is no need to update your HWK if you have already updated on the v2.2.0.0 release.*   DCTxBB5 v2.2.0.2 ----------------- 
1. BB5 RAPU Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added:
   RM-776 (C3-01.5)
2. DCT4 INFINEON Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added: 
   RM-692,RM-693,RM-702,RM-713 (C2-02,C2-02.1,C2-03,X1-01)   LG_GSM v2.2.0.2
----------------- 
1. Infineon: 
   A108,A190,A190a,A190b,A210,A210b,GB125R,GC900fGO,G  T350f,
   KS360GO added.
2. EGV V3-32 and EGV V3-64 Direct Unlock and IMEI enable added.
   Note: Use [Unlock] before IMEI rebuild.
3. EGV V3-64 new Flash Chips Support.   SAMs v2.2.0.2
-------------- 
TRIDENT VISION
  <CODE CORRUPTED> for non 8 Digits PCK Fixed.
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  E1050-CHN,E1050V,E1086i,E1150-CHN,E1155L,E1180,E1190,E1220i 
  added (PUNL,PIM,FL)
  E1182L added (DUNL,PUNL,PIM,FL)
  E1225T,E1182 TFS Flashing bug Fixed.
  C3322 Unlock, IMEI, Sections bug Fixed.
  B7722,B7732 Slave Part Flashing/Read/E2P added.
QUALCOMM
  T669 Added.
INFINEON
  C3011,C3560,C3750,C3752 added (CUNL,PUNL,PIM,FL,UFL)
  E2232 Flashing bug Fixed.
  <CODE CORRUPTED> for non 8 Digits PCK Fixed.  Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gsm.magic

*متابعة ممتازة بارك الله فيك 
رابط تحميل اخر اصدار *  				الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jazouli89

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك على المتابعة الممتازة

----------


## seffari

*متابعة ممتازة بارك الله فيك*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

متابعة ممتازة وتحديث مهم جدا  بارك الله فيك اخى

----------

